# Ich and Shrimp



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

I need help 
What can I do to get rid of ICH on my tetras with out killing my shrimp??
I have my water temperature at 80+ degrees I have bin using since Sunday Ich.Attack by Kordon it is 100% organic but it sees like it is not working 
Please help
Thank you 
John


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Might be easier to give some of them the boot.
Unless you have some of those expensive ones.
Get a tupperware container at walmart for 5 bucks, run a quarantine on them. Put whatever meds you want in.
Dose for a few days as directed. Acclimate back into your tank.

My best advice.
-G


----------



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

I had some of them for some time so the boot would not work, I would miss the guys.
I did think of pulling all my shrimp out and putting them in my 2.5 g quarantine tank but that would be impassable with all my plants that I don’t want to disturb.
For now I am treating my tank with RID-ICH and every one is still alive?
Thank you for your advice I thought there might be something that some one have used that works faster than rid-ich


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Pull the fish out, put them into the qt tank.
Without hosts, the Ich will die within a few days.
Remove the fish, treat your fish.
You should be fine?


----------



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

Gordonrichards said:


> Pull the fish out, put them into the qt tank.
> Without hosts, the Ich will die within a few days.
> Remove the fish, treat your fish.
> You should be fine?


It will be a challenge to catch all the fish but I think that is what I will have to do 
This Saturday it will be a week from the first day I noticed ICH and so far only one died 
I feel lucky only one died but now my Blue Tetras have it
Thank you.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Ich has a certain life cycle that can be sped up by increasing the temperature. Beyond a certain point, though, you simply have to keep on treating for the full duration of the life cycle of the Ich.

http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/docs/health/ich.shtml
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/fa041
http://www.novalek.com/kordon/articles/ich.htm

New spots will show up for a few days after you start medicating. Ich lands on the fish when the Ich is too small to see, and grows for a few days before it is big enough to see. Any spots that show up in the first 2-3 days after you start the medication got on the fish before the medicine was in the water. After that, spots still showing up suggest the medication is not doing its job.

Ditto the suggestion above:
Move ALL the fish to a bare bottom hospital tank. With no fish in the main tank Ich will die out. In the mean time you can more effectively treat the fish for Ich with whatever medicine you want. 
I have heard good and bad about that organic Ich med by Kordon. Unfortunately, more bad than good. 
Rid Ich seems to be a good one. Safe for delicate fish, and effective. I would also vacuum the floor of the tank daily to remove fallen Ich before it can breed. You won't be removing all of them, but in a bare bottom tank you will be removing a lot of them.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i always treat my ich with garlic  fish with suckers i feed them semi blanched garlic and it gets rid of the ich because they produce more slime and yeah... it actually works. blend garlic and then strain it so you get this juice of garlic... and then soak pellets or other fish foods with that juice and feed. if your fish will eat blanched foods then try feeding the partly blanch garlic or dice it into small pieces and drop it in front of them, they might eat it you could always try the raise temp and salt method but it doesn't work for me. try the garlic thing tell me how it goes. actually if you look online a lot of people use garlic as well


----------

